

Show HN: Mindmeld, an issue tracker I built solo with Meteor.js - dcw303
https://mindmeld.io

======
film42
This looks really cool. My intention was to poke at it, check the source,
etc.. and when I was presented with a signup form, I swam away.

Please, if you could, try making a publicly available demo (without signup).

~~~
jaytaylor
Adding a page of full-resolution screenshots would also be helpful.

~~~
dcw303
That's a good idea. I'll work on improving the screen shots on the landing
page.

~~~
alttab
A video that demonstrates the collaborative workflow between two people would
probably highlight the differentiating value proposition more as well.

------
desireco42
I signed up, and I really want to like it :) but it is kind of confusing,
there are a lot of required fields etc.

I think you should work on UI quite a bit. Also when user signs up, create a
default team and project for them so they can see those.

Best of luck. Post when you have new version.

~~~
dcw303
Thanks! I'm very interested if you have any ideas for UI enhancements - please
let me know what you think using the User Voice forum, or get in touch with me
via the contact methods on the site. Thanks again for the sign-up :)

~~~
efnx
sprint.ly has a nice experience. You could probably glean a few tricks from
their flow.

~~~
desireco42
What he said :) don't copy, but you can see how things can be much simpler

------
pbnjay
The few screenshots are blurred out, so I have no idea if it supports my
workflow. I'm not going to sign up without more info. Replace that carousel
with a video demoing the features and it'd be a lot more helpful.

~~~
dcw303
Thanks for checking it out. There's some videos on my blog at
[http://blog.mindmeld.io](http://blog.mindmeld.io), I hope they can be of use!

------
nobodysfool
Wow, it's pretty realtime. I signed in immediately after creating my account,
and it said I need to confirm my email. I clicked the link in the email and a
new tab opened, but my existing tab refreshed as soon as that link opened,
taking me right to my dashboard. I've never had that experience with any other
website.

------
jehna1
Exactly the same, but without the beta:
[https://kanbanery.com/](https://kanbanery.com/)

It even has the same live update functionality that Meteor offers.

------
efnx
Good job! I haven't yet seen git integration - does it have it and I'm just
missing it?

~~~
dcw303
Not yet - although I've had a few requests for github integration, which I'm
looking into.

~~~
efnx
Awesome - once it's got some hooks for resolving tickets by commit messages
I'm all in :) Nice work.

